# Changing .nki filenames for better Kontakt Quick-Load organisation



## Carlos Lopez-Real (Oct 2, 2018)

[My very first thread on VI-C so I hope it's in the right place]

I'm finally reorganising my Kontakt Quick-Load folder structure, this time by instrument. As part of this, I've been renaming quite a lot of .nki files to make it totally clear what they are. (Renaming the actual .nki files themselves, not just the alias files within Quick-Load, as the alias needs the same filename as the .nki file that it points to).

For example, I changed the trumpet in NI's Cuba library from the default 'Trumpet.nki' to 'Trumpet - Cuba.nki'. Similarly, I would change a VSL trumpet from 'Trumpet.nki' to 'Trumpet - VSL.nki'. So now in my 'Trumpet' folder in quickload, it's immediately obvious which .nki is which (and I can dispense with unnecessary layers of folders - i.e. no need to have a folder called 'VSL' within my trumpet folder).

This is all working fine at the moment, but I do wonder whether I'm likely to run into any issues in the future - specifically if there's an update available for a library where I've altered some of the default .nki filenames. Would the fact that I've altered default .nki filenames cause any issues with updating a library?

If anyone has experience with this approach, I'd value your thoughts. Thanks!

_[On a separate note, does anyone have a neat way to backup the Quick-Load folder? I'm a Mac user, and at the moment I'm just manually copying the folder from its location (within the annoyingly hidden Mac library: User>Library>Application Support>Native Instruments>Kontakt 5>QuickLoad). I do also have Time Machine backup, a clone, and BackBlaze, all of which include this location. But with Time Machine, for example, it isn't obvious how to access the hidden Library file.]_


----------



## Vartio (Oct 2, 2018)

I've never heard of a update that was done in a way that doesn't completely replace the old patches or supply a new set of self contained patches. So I wouldn't worry about it.


----------



## MillsMixx (Oct 2, 2018)

I do this all the time. and yes, the only issue I've run into is if a product gets an update. You'll still have the files you renamed but it will put the original .nki files back in with the original names. I've moved files outside of folders sometimes to try and organize but you have to do a batch resave or sometimes save "one at a time" which can be a burden if there are a ton of files.


----------



## Carlos Lopez-Real (Oct 3, 2018)

Many thanks for the replies @Vartio and @MillsMixx, that's put my mind at ease. Doesn't sound like it'll be a huge issue.


----------

